# Today on RO-Friday



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 20, 2009)

[align=center]












Good morning to some Afternoon to others Evening to a few.

Not sure what the weather is like there but its its rainy and gloomy. 

News challenge

Make sure you take time to love everyone in your life this week. Friend family pet things happen quickly. 

[align=center]





We have a bunny Birthday

TK Bunnies Birthday

Today is Kates Birthday Also know around the forum as Envyme.

Today would have been a forum favorite birthday Elf Owned by Elf mommy
We love you baby girl you are loved and never forgotten. Binki free eat a lot of cake today.

:birthday
*Everyone*

Make sure you put those dates on our forum Calender!!!!!

Some got a new bunny go congratulate them!!!!!!

inkelepht:

Bun not eating

Flea Product safe for rabbits

Cuteness Overload anyone!!!!

Keep on voting guys They still need your support!!!



Ok So I just wanted to let the members know why the news is so short today. We are refining how we are doing the news with the most important thread from the infirmary, Anniversary, And things like that. Keep on watching for the news everyday. 


[/align][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kat

:cry1:


----------



## pOker (Nov 20, 2009)

yayy im in the news todayy  well vegas is..


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 20, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > [align=center]
> ...


Your welcome I was not sure if you would want it. But we all love Elf


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 20, 2009)

Yay! What great news!
I especially like the 2 "New" words in gold on the side!
The spinning, shiny letters sure got my attention.

Happy Birthday, Elf-girl... will be thinking of you :hug:


----------

